# Deleting Purchased Programs from History



## tedge (May 28, 2007)

Please help. I purchased a program that I would like to erase from the purchase history. Is there any way to do that without wiping the hard drive or purchasing 25 additional programs to remove it from the on screen history? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Nope. Sorry.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Wiping the hard won't help. Those purchases are actually stored on your Access Card. Bummer.


----------



## Knowledge (Oct 30, 2009)

I concure. Sorry not an option. The lack of not being able to erase history is a downfall to the system. I just hope that you are not trying to hide the fact that adult entertainment has been ordered on your account. :hurah:


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

/checks guide for SPICE :lol:


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Knowledge said:


> I concure. Sorry not an option. The lack of not being able to erase history is a downfall to the system. I just hope that you are not trying to hide the fact that adult entertainment has been ordered on your account. :hurah:


LMAO....that's gotta be what it is or why would you care...LOL Hope the OP enjoyed the show!:hurah:


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Purchase history is stored on the hard drive. I found this out because my HR21 has two purchased programs listed in history while running the internal drive. However the purchase history is clear when the HR21 is running off my eSATA.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

This sounds like something that should be addressed.

If it's adult in nature; turning on parental controls should at least "hide" such a purchase. If not, it should.... just sayin'.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

the only way I can think of is to just tell whomever it is that may not like the fact that there is a PPV purchase the truth and then after your finger 'slipped' you may as well WATCH it!


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

It's amazing how much more clearly one can think when normal blood flow is restored to the brain. It's just too bad this is another 20/20 hindsight things.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Knowledge said:


> I concure. Sorry not an option. The lack of not being able to erase history is a downfall to the system. I just hope that you are not trying to hide the fact that adult entertainment has been ordered on your account. :hurah:


Although this might be the case it can also simply be that the OP didnt have permission to order PPV content and wanted to get rid of the evidence. Even though removing it from the history doesnt remove it from the bill.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The program NUMBER of purchased programs is stored on the access card. The program NUMBER and other details of the program are stored on the HDD or in the case of a non-DVR in non-volatile RAM.

You may be able to delete the program title/description/time/channel/etc. by doing a RESET EVERYTHING from the system setup menu. This, of course, will delete ALL your recordings, favorites lists, prioritizer entries, etc. Even after all that it's likely the program number will be there unless you get a new access card.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

With all the free porn sites out there, where people upload material, why would anyone ever need to buy porn on PPV. If you need web addresses let me know. 

Rookies.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Requesting a new access card for $20 will fix it.

But this is probably not the remedy you are looking for.:sure:


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

One cool thing about E* is you can go to your online account and order ppv and it gives the option to charge to the bill on the account or to a credit card. If you use online ordering it does not show up in the history and if you pick the credit card option, it won't even make it to the monthly bill because it is already paid for. It D* does not offer this, they should.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

They should be putting it on the bill as well. If they do not then technically they have no way of accounting for that payment.


----------



## Kojo62 (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't get why purchase history does not eventually expire or age off. I have only ever ordered one PPV, an ESPN Gameplan game from 2007. It's now over two years old, yet still shows on my history. It's very annoying.

I see no purpose in keeping purchase history on your system indefinitely. 3-12 months should be the max. That's plenty long enough to detect if someone in my household ordered something I wouldn't have approved of.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Kojo62 said:


> I don't get why purchase history does not eventually expire or age off. ....


That's exactly what it does. Newer items push older items off of the bottom. But the History can be several hundred items long, so it can take a long time for old stuff to scroll away.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

My purchase history says that it only holds up to 25 purchases. I haven't tried it myself but I seem to recall someone saying that if you order a future PPV and then cancel it, the attempt shows on the history list. If it works, do it 25 times and the one you want to erase should eventually scroll off. Just make sure the one(s) you are ordering and canceling is one you don't mind being seen.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

If OP is a teenager and his/her parents check the purchase history that makes some sense but for the rest of us who actually checks their purchase history?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Brian Hanasky said:


> If OP is a teenager and his/her parents check the purchase history that makes some sense but for the rest of us who actually checks their purchase history?


Or the babysitter.


----------



## Knowledge (Oct 30, 2009)

Brian Hanasky said:


> If OP is a teenager and his/her parents check the purchase history that makes some sense but for the rest of us who actually checks their purchase history?


Spouses


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

Knowledge said:


> Spouses


I have a friend whos wife flips out if he watches porn. I dont get it. She must be so insecure.


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

Dont know if the new units do this but On older units all you had to do was hookup the phone line for a few days and the unit would upload and mark all ppv events after the unit confirmed DirecTV received the info. Then they would fall from the receiver in title but would remain as a long number. The number means the full ppv title to DirecTv but on the unit you had no idea what it was.


----------



## ohpuckhead (Dec 15, 2007)

Sackchamp56 said:


> I have a friend whos wife flips out if he watches porn. I dont get it. She must be so insecure.


This is a debatable issue for a whole lot of reasons, including basic trust between spouses. But, since the title does not appear on the bill, I would question why it would remain on the receiver. I wonder why this has never been addressed. It's one thing for PPV Ch. 490something to appear. It is another for "Wild Wives Satisfied By the Satellite Man and Babysitter at the Same Time" to appear. (Tried to keep that title clean there.)

More seriously, here in Cleveland we have a registered sex offender/rapist who has murdered at least 10 people and buried them in and around his house (in case you haven't heard.) It is well documented that some porn helps to trigger the desire for violent or abusive sex in many sex addicts. I'm sure a spouse or parent with concern about a loved one might really need to know about this.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Knowledge said:


> Spouses


guess i'm lucky...the better half doesn't care about that stuff and actually enjoys it from time to time.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

ohpuckhead said:


> More seriously, here in Cleveland we have a registered sex offender/rapist who has murdered at least 10 people and buried them in and around his house (in case you haven't heard.) It is well documented that some porn helps to trigger the desire for violent or abusive sex in many sex addicts...


It is even better documented that some porn can help to sublimate the desire for violent or abusive sex -- thus preventing acting out.


----------



## doglitz (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes you can delete all history with the resetting of the box. It does in fact erase everything! If this helps you to keep your privacy then this is the direction you should take. Doglitz


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

If I understand it correctly IF you order online it doesn't show in the order history on the DVR.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think that's true if you watch the event immediately, but if you record it for watching later then it will show up.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

doglitz said:


> Yes you can delete all history with the resetting of the box. It does in fact erase everything! If this helps you to keep your privacy then this is the direction you should take. Doglitz


This would be the "reset EVERYTHING" that also wipes out the recordings, and all the setup settings, and take the receiver back to factory [default] settings, though it doesn't wipe the access card for any PPV charges not yet "called in".


----------

